# interior lights inside my jon boat



## mhargrove88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw a post yesterday that got me thinking about my boat. I have a G3 1448 and down the sides from stern to bow is an inward line about 3" or more tall and there are ribs going up the sides. TAKE A LOOK AT THE PIC TO UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. https://www.geocities.com/mallyrotten/boatinsidelightg3.JPG well, I was thinking about putting lights in there down both sides. My dad's old bayliner had these lights that look like holiday ropelights on the inside of the cabin and it lit it up pretty good. If I did this on my jon, night fishing would be easier. Pluse since the lights are sitting in the middle of my gunwhales, it can't spook the fish. Anyone know what kind of lights i'm lookin for?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 23, 2009)

Take a look at the Sponsors lights - Bluewater's Strip Lights

https://www.bluewaterled.com/


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 23, 2009)

Ditto what Capt. said... BlueWaterLED is the place to be. They have some great stuff! Check out this link to the LEDs I purchased from BlueWater and installed in my ride.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2719&hilit=G3+Light+Modifications


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2009)

blue water is the way to go.. I would also suggest going with a mix of red and white lights the red will not affect your night vision

Wayne


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted the LED's, but they are too expensive for this ol' man.
I went shopping and found a bunch of the lights you find on the markers of big trailers.
They were $1.50 each and have two small bulbs.
I wired a bunch of them in both my boats.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 9, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Take a look at the Sponsors lights - Bluewater's Strip Lights
> 
> https://www.bluewaterled.com/




I'm all for supporting our sponsors.Hard to find any place else that sells lights specifically designed for small jons.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too! I apologize for what seemed like leading us astray.
I did look at blue waters LED's. Lordy I'd love to have a nice setup like that.

On one of the lakes I fish at night, there are Dock lights, house lights, yard lights etc all around the area.
The Speed boat people nearly have run me over several times. When they are headed back to the Ramp, all those lights make me almost invisible. I've nearly been a victim. One guy turned so sharp to miss me I was sprayed by his wake.
So I carry a big flashlight now and shine it rearwards occasionally.

Red LED strings outside my boat would go a long way to make night boating safer for me. 
I would like a Red Strobe even better. It would be annoying and the Boat Cop's might not like it, but on the way back in, while I'm looking forward, the Strobe would make me noticable for the approaching Bass boat.
I'd turn it off when fishing over near the shore line.

Inside the boat there's nothing as useful as the White light. When I'm not changing gear, I like it plumb pitch black dark.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 9, 2009)

A white light that is visable 360* is for letting others know you are anchored at night.This helps a lot,but some have no care to read a boating book to know this.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I dont mean to smear anybody about driving fast at night. But when they are going fast toward all that plethora of lights down at the shoreline, they dont stand much of a chance of seeing my one Bright White 360.

It's a matter of education. I dont think we'll ever educate them all. Too many new boaters coming along too quickly.
Best thing to do is light em' up and get thier attention.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 10, 2009)

You can get you a strobe light that is 12v that you can splice into your wires going to your lights.

Look at car audio electronics - I used to have a ton of strobes, but I don't have them anymore since I quit doing audio... I would have sent you some.


----------



## Zum (Apr 10, 2009)

While I agree they are to many nuts on the water,I wouldn't want you to get a fine because of the wrong type lights on,while anchored or even running.I don't know what the authorities are like in your area but you might want to check with them first to see what they say.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, with the new economic prosperity upon us, the Cops have radar out everywhere now.
The two Wardens in our district are probably looking for any income they can muster.

White Strobes were suggested. I'll look into that. Also the Strobes the Cyclers use.


----------



## LarryA (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently bought some strips from Bluewater and they are great. I haven't installed them yet but hook one up to a battery and they throw quite a bit of light. I bought the deck package with four strips and plan to put two for of the center seat and two aft of the center seat. I've already switched my panel to operate them seperately.


----------

